# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  پذیرش آبان ماه

## armin76

سلام، یه سوال برای ترم بهمن از طریق ازمون سراسری 94 تنها آبان ماه زمان ثبت نام بوده ؟ یا الان هم مجدد اطلاعیه میاد ؟

----------

